# DTC: 17704



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

2002 New Beetle Turbo S w/ 1.8T (AWP) @ 39K, mods in sig.
About a month ago, I finally replaced the coolant temp. sensor to the green top. Took care of the cold start issues for about 2 weeks. Today, code 17704 Intermittent, Error In Mapped Cooling System (Usually Temp. Sensor Or Thermostat) popped up in the engine controller. Am I to assume that the new green top went bad due to the now bad cold start issues and this code?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: DTC: 17704 ('02 Turbo S)*

Look in Measuring Blocks, Group 1, second field. That's the what your ECU *thinks* the Coolant Temperature is. Do this before starting the engine, after it's been sitting overnight. The if it's not within a few degrees of ambient, then either the temp sensor is bad, or the connection between the temp sensor and the ECU is bad.
-Uwe-


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (Uwe)*

Thanks, I'll check that.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (Uwe)*

Ambient temp is 47 F (8.3 C). The ECU is saying that the coolant temp. is 42.8 F (6.0 C). Is that close enough. BTW my coolant level was a tad low, so I did add some to get it to the cold mark. Would that mess with the ECU and produce the code?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: DTC: 17704 ('02 Turbo S)*

Yeah that's close enough. The next thing I'd do is to log that group through a warm-up cycle and look for any glitches.
How much is a "tad low"? How much did you add? If there was still coolant in the reservoir, I doubt this would have any effect.
-Uwe-


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (Uwe)*

It wasn't down too much, maybe about 16 ounces at the most. I took it for a short ride to let it warm up, about 12 minutes and no codes or problems. Let it cool down for a couple of hours then drove it for about an hour and a half with no CEL's. Who knows, maybe it was just a freak thing.


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: DTC: 17704 ('02 Turbo S)*

ive replaced the green sensors at the dealer that were bad. just cause its new doesnt mean it cant go bad.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (mrk130)*

Yeah, I ordered another one just in case, it's been fine for a couple of days now.


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: DTC: 17704 ('02 Turbo S)*

what and where is the green top sensor/?


----------



## MilanoMike (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (kbs3)*

The green sensors aren't great either from a long life standpoint. I just replace my green one with a new green one about 6 mos back, so they do fail. Also they used to be real cheap, like 5 or 8 bucks, but no more.
Mike


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (MilanoMike)*

where is the sensor located?


----------



## MilanoMike (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (kbs3)*

On a 1.8T follow the upper radiator hose to T-connector at back (driver side) of cylinder head. You'll see the sensor with the connector on top right at the T-connector. It's held in with a plastic spring clip. You'll need new sensor and o-ring. Do when car is cold, release overflow bottle cap to relieve pressure, tighten back up and pull clip. You won't lose much coolant at all this way (~1/2 cup). Put new sensor with new o-ring in and put clip back, top up overflow tank as needed. That's it.
Mike


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (MilanoMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilanoMike* »_On a 1.8T follow the upper radiator hose to T-connector at back (driver side) of cylinder head. You'll see the sensor with the connector on top right at the T-connector. It's held in with a plastic spring clip. You'll need new sensor and o-ring. Do when car is cold, release overflow bottle cap to relieve pressure, tighten back up and pull clip. You won't lose much coolant at all this way (~1/2 cup). Put new sensor with new o-ring in and put clip back, top up overflow tank as needed. That's it.
Mike

Mike,
Its funny you told me this morning. I actually went out and discovered it this morning. I also figured out that my thermal couple is not turning my fans on!







I did one of those fused wire test's. I was stressing that my fan my be bad! Glad its not, I am so broke in this crappy economy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Well first I will try replacing that and erasing my codes... hope that works...


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (MilanoMike)*

I changed it and for a week the light turned off. But it came back. I was curious if you put the green top sensor in without a gasket if that would cause a problem?


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (kbs3)*

just a small one. you'd lose all your coolant...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (Dave928)*

this code just came up for me ( 01 audi tt 225 q) what shoudl i do or check for ? i have vagcom but just the unregistered one(ebay cable) and i pulled this code with it. thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (jason bouchard)*

Your first stop should be here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: DTC: 17704 ([email protected])*

ok well, im not ready to purchase at this time and i guess i posted in the wrong forum. . . thanks for your help though : ( 
also i dont really need a reg. copy just to check my codes . . . 


_Modified by jason bouchard at 2:08 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## VW_Golf_fan (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (MilanoMike)*

I have Golf gls IV 2003 2.0.
I Think i found the cooling temp sensor but It lloks like I need to cut the wires in order to connect the new one. I doesn't look like it has a plug in connector to replace it.
I found it pretty much at the upper part of the water pump on the engine block.
Please let me know if this is correct?
Do you have any place were to buy it online?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (VW_Golf_fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Golf_fan* »_I have Golf gls IV 2003 2.0.
I Think i found the cooling temp sensor but It lloks like I need to cut the wires in order to connect the new one. I doesn't look like it has a plug in connector to replace it.
I found it pretty much at the upper part of the water pump on the engine block.
Please let me know if this is correct?
Do you have any place were to buy it online?

No cutting of any sort! You may be looking at the Camshaft position sensor?
The Ect sensor is located in the water outlet on the rear of engine/cylinder head. Directly above the transmission, pretty much center of vehicle.
It is a 4 wire sensor and on your vehicle the only one in the water outlet.
Make sure to get the seal, sensor and clip. As far as a online recommendation, I use these guys when the cost savings is better than my dealer discount.. https://www.autohausaz.com/sea...witch


----------



## strykr24 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (dana vw tech)*

Ok so yesterday my car (2003 Jetta GL 2.0) kicked a P2181, I cleared it and drove another 20 some miles to see if it reset it, and it hasn't come back on yet. I just went out and checked, I have the green top sensor, my fans both come on when I turn on AC, and I get plenty of heat when I turn the heater on. Car operating temp hits 190 and stays there, like normal.
Side note, my key fob is also having a very reduced range, and it is no longer unlocking the entire car, just the driver door. Any ideas what could be causing this? And any help with the 2181 is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (strykr24)*

Please post your AutoScan. There should be faults for the remote problem.


----------



## strykr24 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

The only code it kicked was the P2181, which surprised me. I have no idea what could be going on with it. It started with the Right Rear door, and then 2 days ago it started not unlocking all but the driver door. If that makes sense.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: DTC: 17704 (strykr24)*

It doesn't sound like you are using VCDS. If so, you should be able to produce an AutoScan like this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html
If I am incorrect, please post the scan and and we can advise based on the Cent. Conv. system installed and the Engine faults stored.


----------



## BrokenGTI02 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I am helping out a friend with her 2002 Jetta 2.0 which the throwing the p2181 code. Coolant levels are fine and the A/C and Heat are both responding properly. I want to replace the ECT sensor, but I would love a pic or location description for a 2.0 if anyone has one.


----------

